# TV ad



## szempel

rb2zd here.  Say.........I logged on here because of a tv ad claiming info how our lives in the US will change profoundly in 2011...............wheres the info on that?


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB, rb2zd. The information you seek is right  here. Now, seek and ye shall find. It may take ya a couple of days to find it though, but it's around here or there somewhere.


----------



## peach174

szempel said:


> rb2zd here.  Say.........I logged on here because of a tv ad claiming info how our lives in the US will change profoundly in 2011...............wheres the info on that?




Are you talking about ths?
It was an ad that said newamerica7.com
Stansberry's Investment Advisory


----------



## AquaAthena

Our lives will continue to change in many ways, south, if you believe this article:
SNIP:

*On the race card from Part 2:*

Ulsterman: How? What&#8217;s the plan? What&#8217;s going to be different from all the other campaigns?

Insider: You&#8217;ve already seen it. A taste of it. Race. The race card. Racism. Race-race-race. It&#8217;s all they fucking got to run on these days.
Ulsterman: Race? Hasn&#8217;t Obama played that one out already? It&#8217;s become a joke.

Insider: Played it out? No, not&#8230;you might think so but no&#8230;his people are going to raise the issue of race to a level this country hasn&#8217;t seen since the Civil Rights movement. White guilt got Barack Obama the nomination. White guilt got Barack Obama into the White House. At least it was a big part of it&#8230;

*According to the insider, the Obama machine is planning on not only playing the race card at the national level, but on a state level, too, leveraging &#8220;white guilt&#8221;* to intimidate white Americans into pulling their punches or sitting out the fight altogether for fear of being called &#8220;racists&#8220;:

http://www.dakotavoice.com/2011/08/...utm_campaign=Feed:+DakotaVoice+(Dakota+Voice)


----------



## Moseley

szempel said:


> rb2zd here.  Say.........I logged on here because of a tv ad claiming info how our lives in the US will change profoundly in 2011...............wheres the info on that?



Looking also for ad.    kc


----------

